# It's the little things....



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

On yesterdays ride I pretty much had the park to myself. At the top of a long climb, I stopped for some Clif Bloks which work for me. 

A young guy on a very nice bike asked if he could pass so I said "sure." He disappeared as the trail headed back down the mountain. I finished my Bloks and followed. The other rider was long out of sight. Eventually the trail turned up again and I started another climb. I caught a glimpse of him climbing ahead. Not close because the trails are very twisty and seeing someone doesn't mean much. I kept climbing and each glimpse seemed closer. Strange. Near the top it was straight but still climbing and he was just ahead. I shifted, said "on your left" and passed him which surprised both of us.

He yelled encouragement and I thanked him. When we reached the crest, I told him to go first because I take it easy on the decent. Our trails are narrow, rocky, rooty and can be slippery. I know one good crash could end my season.

But my day was made. Hell, my month was made. Its the little things that make mountain biking and life so much fun.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll sometimes tell other riders that I'm faster going uphill than I am going downhill. And little while ago, I offered to let a rider that had caught up to me to pass me but we were at the bottom of a hill and he told me to go ahead, that I would just pass him back. I think I had passed him earlier on a climb.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I like being nice to people, they appreciate it most of the time, and I feel good about my self, it's two fer!


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

Didn't we already go through this? Like a few months ago or something? 

Good for you bud, gold star.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

fuzz_muffin said:


> Didn't we already go through this? Like a few months ago or something?
> 
> Good for you bud, gold star.


No


----------

